# Does anyone else find this outrageous?



## isoman234 (Feb 16, 2011)

hxxp://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/index.ssf/2011/02/ready_to_edit_evan_emory_suppo.html

In case anyone doesn't actually want to read the article what it's about is a 20 year old michigan man going into a 1st grade class room video taping himself signing a kids song. Then later without the knowledge of the school he edited the video to make it seem like he was singing an inappropriate song. Some of the parents of those kids found out and now this 20 year old is having criminal sexual conduct charges brought against him with a potential of spending up to 20 years in prison.

Does anyone else find this to be a joke and a waste of tax payers money?


----------



## iBong (Feb 16, 2011)

No joke. This man is sick for planning this. What is his next plan if he was not caught? Maybe something more sick? Why should he be excused? What he did was twisted and perverted against small children, using them for his own pleasure in a pornographic way.Prior to his arrest Monday, Emory told WOOD-TV 8 he deceived school officials because if he would have told them what he planed, they would never have let me do it.Muskegon County Prosecutor Tony Tague said what Emory did by posting a YouTube video of him apparently singing sexual explicit lyrics to a Beechnau Elementary School classroom last month is disturbing.It was also criminal, Tague said.The bottom line in this case is that he walked into a classroom and took advantage and victimized every single child in that classroom, Tague said. This case is very disturbing to law enforcement officials. We have launched a full-fledged investigation with the sheriff.Tague said Michigan law provides penalty for those who actually manufacture child sexual abusive material but also has a provision for those who make it appear that the children were actually abused.


----------



## isoman234 (Feb 16, 2011)

Those children were harmed in no way sure it was a stupid inappropriate joke but I would not say criminal. He didn't actually sing the inappropriate song to the children and just the illusion of doing such a thing in my eyes isn't a criminal act. That law was to prevent child porn and sure he made it seem inappropriate but it was by no means child porn. Even if he had gone into the class room and sung an inappropriate song in front of those kids he wouldn't deserve as sever a sentence as the prosecutor is attempting. Everyone makes mistakes and this kid doesn't deserve to spend even a few years in jail for something like this.That's what's wrong with our justice system. Putting a kid in prison who isn't a hardened criminal is putting him in a situation that could make him one.


----------



## iBong (Feb 17, 2011)

So any adult who likes little children in sex way can make movie with your child in it that shows him doing sex things? Saying sex things? As long as child is not in room it is ok now with you?This is 20 year old man. He no child. He plans sex song showing real children in movie. This is sick. This man will not get big time in jail, they now know he sick and will use this sickness to watch for a long time.Very good this man got captured by policeman. He would not be caught and then he does more? Next time with live child in his sleeping room?He will be very happy it not my child. In my country, he would not live to night time for doing this.----ibong talks almost no english. He tells me and I put it here. I say nothing. This is ibong words. I see ibong every week or so. I will help him speak then. I am ibongs friend.


----------



## isoman234 (Feb 17, 2011)

You clearly don't know anything about this guy if you look him up on youtube he has all kinds of musical stuff he does and all kinds of jokes. This is just a joke gone bad. This mean is no child molester he simply thought he was being funny and as it turns out it was inappropriate. How many people have gone a little too far when trying to be funny. This is not a criminal act. I don't want to start throwing around insults here but you make me sick. Have you never made a mistake in your life? This hurt no one and it was simply meant as a joke it wasn't ment to be used in any sort of pornographic way.


----------



## iBong (Feb 17, 2011)

ibong says you no answer him. If your child was put into movie with man who sing sex things, that is ok with you? Your little girl child or boy child in movie looking like little child likes sex with man?Answre this for ibong. He says you are sick of ibong if he asks question? Why is that? Is ibong question no good here?What is your feeling if your little child in this movie? Movie will travel into many sick man seeing. Some look in sex way to child. This man helps them if he wants to or not want to.ibong says you will be sick man if you make this ok.


----------



## isoman234 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not saying I would be ok with this happening to at my kids school but I don't think this dude deserves prison time for this. it wasn't meant to be pornographic and it's  not pornographic it's inappropriate but not criminal. These children were reacting to him singing kinds songs to them. Then he made the poor choice to edit it in the way he did but he doesn't deserve to have to pay for a stupid mistake that hurt no one but the parents ego for the rest of his life


----------



## iBong (Feb 17, 2011)

ibong say you still not give him answer to question he says. If you have little girl or boy and next year this song in sex movie all over world, how you feel then? You show sex movie to little girl your own? She is star in movie becauce bad man makes sex movie only can becase this man fool everyone to make it first. If push man on bridge to make joike and man bump more man who fall from bridge then first man cause death of last man. It make no big deal it was joke first. Man is dead now.Little girl and boy now in sick movie. No take that back. Now sick sex mans all over world can use this mans joke as sex with child. Man very wrong to make this. Very wrong. No jail long time wrong. Just on paper now to make sure he is not also sex man with child. He learns lots from this wrong thing he does.ibong says that is all he can say now. He hope that you know how he thinks of this bad thing. He say he sure you no want your girl child or boy child to be in movie like this.


----------



## isoman234 (Feb 17, 2011)

I never said I would want that but to be honest sending this man to jail for this is wrong. This kids were not hurt and won't be even if this video is spread all over the world. Tell me do you remember a single thing from when you were 6? no and even if these kids weren't hurt in any way. I understand what you are saying I just believe that you are wrong in your thinking and believe that sending him to prison is too sever a punishment for what he did and it's making a mockery of the united states judicial system in my opinion.


----------



## iBong (Feb 17, 2011)

now you say you not want your girl child or boy child to be in sex movie. What if man do it and not care what you want? How about your little girl or boy child is in sex movie? it be diffrent tehn maybe?Now ibong want you to say what you do if man fool you to put your girl or boy child into sex movie? He say he ask 3 time now and you not say. ibong say that makes answer with you silent. you want man who push first man to just go home no matter how many he harm in string to others.Bridge no place to play joke.Little girl child and boy child room at school no place for joke.Sex about childs no joke. childs no belong in sex joke. Not good. Very bad.I tell ibong we do this some more other time. it take me long time to make english this way.bye bye now for new day.


----------



## isoman234 (Feb 17, 2011)

It is not a sex movie! it was a movie made as a joke and these children were not put through any sexual acts this man deserves no punishment. If they want to sue him to take it down then go right ahead but since its already been taken down that would be pointless.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 17, 2011)

omg Ibong are you serious? :doh: 


Joke gone bad....


While you are arguing about some jokester NOT making child porn there ARE child porn and rape and molesting and murder going on so just get over it...

Friend of Toa say:

Dont just raise awareness....make a change!


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 17, 2011)

So iBong, we're gonna say that this smiley is you

:hitchair:

Now since the smiley getting smacked is you, and I am the smiley smacking you with the chair, should I go to jail?? By your logic I should, because you are saying that crime is what is presented to the world on surface level, rather that what has actually taken place. So I have presented to the world that I am the chair wielding smiley and you are the beaten one, am I to be drug away?? Of course not, because that isn't what happened. Just like horror movie directors  shouldn't be arrested for murder, even if they goaded a naive young actress into being drenched by far more fake blood than she would have ever agreed to up front.  Much like our justice system doesn't work on coincidental evidence, because appearances dont mean crap if they aren't whats really happening.

Next you say that he should be locked up because to even think of making a dirty joke with kids in it will inevitably lead to child pornography. This is the most ridiculous line of thinking ever, basically invoking thought police. That means I should be locked up for wanting my smiley to beat you with a chair, because that thinking will inevitably lead me to Mansonesque murders. That means if you ever get cut off in traffic and yell damn you, you might as well go hang yourself, cause who knows where the road starting with cursing people to hell will lead, but the road has to involve genocide at some point, certainly deserving of the death penalty...

Now if you want to try to be logical, which it looks like you really want to do but are flailing in the wrong direction, push for him to be sued for defamation of the little children's character, because they were prolly laughing along to what ended up looking like a twisted joke, making them appear to be twisted little kids to laugh along. Now that is worth considering.

And would I want my kids subject to this, no of course not. But I'm also not silly enough to want a man to go to jail for this. I would never approve of this, but it would also take nothing more than an apology to fix the situation as he is just a young guy tryin to think outside the box and has gained much experience about when to stay in the box in what im sure is a humiliating process.

edit: spelling...


----------



## TexasMonster (Feb 17, 2011)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> So iBong, we're gonna say that this smiley is you
> 
> :hitchair:
> 
> ...


hu hu, ha hu hu, ehh ehh hu hu, he said Mansonesque murders, ehh hu hu.


----------



## JCChronic (Feb 17, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> While you are arguing about some jokester NOT making child porn there ARE child porn and rape and molesting and murder going on so just get over it...
> 
> !


 

I sure hope I am misreading this because it reads VERY badly for you.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

JCChronic said:
			
		

> I sure hope I am misreading this because it reads VERY badly for you.



It doesn't read badly imo, He is saying to stop making a fuss over someone making a joke and look at the people who are actually doing wrong. Nothing wrong about that.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to weigh in with _iBong_ on this one.  The guy has a serious lack of morals and deserves to be punished for his actions.  As responsible citizens, one must think before one acts.

Unless he got signed releases from all these kids' legal guardians before posting this video for the world to see- I would advocate those parents sue him; He is unneccesarily putting those kids in danger.


Here's a perspective twist for you-

Hey _isoman_- that video of you singing songs with all those homosexuals and singing about the things you do to each other- that was a riot!  Or was it the one with those white supremists and the racist songs you were all enjoying.  Different perspective, yes?  What if we show that to a group of gay bashers or perhaps some militant ethnic groups- what happens then- you tell them it was a joke and you weren't really singing those songs?  Good luck with that. (No offense meant, just providing an illustration).

Unfortunately, the world is full of some very sick people.  Knowing some pedophile can see these kids, and perhaps acting upon the urges, is putting people in danger that no one has the right to do to another.

He wants to go jump off a building and hurt himself for a laugh (a la Jack-azz)- more power to him.

But if it was my kid, I might not wait for the courts to deal with him.

But that's just my perspective.  No offense meant.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

I would not say it was a good idea but it was a video of him singing a song to a class of kids. It showed them smiling and giggling, nothing else all fully clothed and un-harmed. Im sorry but i have seen worse things on MTV. 

A 20 year jail sentence for this is just ridiculous when there are real real rapists and child molesters out there that they should be more concerned about. 

When he was told to remove the video he deleted it. He is stupid but not a criminal IMO


----------



## cubby (Feb 17, 2011)

The way I see it is, the guy has a demented sence of humour but he didn't actually harm anyone. Take the video down, let the guy reap the public humilliation he richly deserves, maybe even confiscate his video camera and guitar, but jail time for this is just rediculous. 
For the people supporting him getting jail time considder this, with the budget shortfalls all states are facing, everytime a new person goes to jail,someone else gets early release, maybe someone who commited a sex crime against a child. Is it really worth the trade off ? Do you really believe we'll be safer as a country.
Make him march up and down main street with a sandwich board proclaiming his stupidity, make him clean toilets at a homeless shelter, something creative, but jail should be reserved for people who are an acctual threat to the general population, not people who are just plain stupid.


----------



## Hick (Feb 17, 2011)

look out!.. I'm on a roll!!! :rofl:

View attachment 160186


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 17, 2011)

I think the kid deserves jail.  Pedophilia is not a joking matter in any way shape or form.


----------



## Hick (Feb 17, 2011)

oooops.. sorry thg... if you found my post in poor taste.
  I agree 100%. Pedophilia is not funny in any fashion.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 17, 2011)

what about the little kids tht were part of DAVE CHAPPELLES "TYRONE THE CRACKHEAD SHOW AND TELL" bit????

cellsea.com/video/detail/V482a574e4a71c.htm


Well???


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> what about the little kids tht were part of DAVE CHAPPELLES "TYRONE THE CRACKHEAD SHOW AND TELL" bit????
> 
> cellsea.com/video/detail/V482a574e4a71c.htm
> 
> ...



Exactly my point Og. These things are actually broadcasting with the go ahead from a network. The only difference in this is that this idiot didn't ask. Does not make it any worse of a thing to do.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I'll reserve judgement until someone reveals what the offending song was.

Wasn't Cee-Lo Green was it?


----------



## niteshft (Feb 17, 2011)

Prosecutors almost always ask for the highest punishment possible, that doesn't mean that is what he will get. He will get his day in court and should. I don't think there is any room for sexually exploited children jokes as it is a serious problem everywhere. Children have a tough enough time growing up than to have a burden such as this placed upon them.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 17, 2011)

aint that the truth.


i was arrested for 2 felony charges; but when i had my talk with the DA all charges were dropped. Not a record of it as far as i can find.


----------



## isoman234 (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you honestly think that this really would have bothered these kids at all? I doubt it. The parents are the ones freaking out and I'm not saying what he did was ok I'm just saying it's not criminal and in my eyes it's not pedophilia. If the guy actually went into the class and sang the song he would be facing charges no more harsh than for just editing a video. These kids weren't harmed by it. Even if he doesn't get a full 20 years he still doesn't deserve to walk around tagged as a sex offender the rest of his life for a joke that was in poor taste but hurt no one.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 17, 2011)

I never said his stunt was funny AT ALL.... I know no one was referring to me, but just to say- im letting it be known. But I dont think at 30-60k a year jailing this guy for one year will HELP out society....taxing his *** for it is what the state SHOULD do. community service ETC...


This is a prime example of a waste of taxpayer dollars. Dont pay money for him being dumb...make money from it FOR the state. Yes i know it sounds bad normally im against it but hey..better than spending the money that COULD have went to a school.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 17, 2011)

To want to jail this man sends us on a slippery slop of eroding away our First Amendment rights of free speech, and here is why:

First off, we have to establish that none of the 1st grade children shown in the video weren't harmed in the making of this video, and I'll go even further to show that they weren't harmed by its release. SO we have this guys in a classroom full of kids. What does he do? He actually entertains them with 2 innocent children's songs. So the actual physical interaction between this guy and these kids was a positive thing. So he got his video and took some time to edit it and do his thing. Now I don't know if you guys know many 1st graders, but they have pretty short attention spans. They're going to be pretty hard pressed to remember to look this guys video up (which they wouldn't know to do anyways, because he told the school that his video was to help get accepted into a big 10 college, no one knew that it was going to be on youtube). Further more, most first graders don't know enough about language and the internet to effectively look up this video, which they wouldn't know about anyways. First graders should also not have unfettered internet access so even if they could look it u a webblocking program or a responsible parent shouldn't allow them. So no children were harmed in the making of the video, and also there is no way for the kids to view the video outside of an adult showing it to them. In that case it would be that adult acting as a pervert, exposing the kids to rank material rather than the prankster. Now since the video is removed, there is no chance of them encountering it in the future either. Their character is in tact as well through all of this. Thanks to the widespread media coverage of this, which I'm sure is exponentiated in its locality, everyone who would encounter the kids know that they are not little sick perverted twerps that they appeared to be in the movie. Rather everyone would know that they are indeed innocent and good kids and they will be treated accordingly. 

So I think that I've established pretty well that the kids have not been damaged by this prank.

Now I could maybe get behind prosecuting this guy if he put out a youtube video actually praising pedophilia, like yelling fire in a crowded building is a crime, but thats not what he did. While his lyrics were gross and not appropriate for children, they were not condoning actual pedophiliac acts. 

So now we are left with this: the man didn't actually hurt anyone, the man didn't condone any illegal behavior, the man made an extremely tasteless joke which made many of us uncomfortable. 

So some of you guys want to jail him for making people uncomfortable with crude subject matter?? Jail for presenting the wrong words to something? Free speech can be a rough road, as you have to hear alot of dumb stuff in it's process, but it is the way in which mankind can flourish and reach his best potential, by not hindering its populace in expressing their thoughts, even if most of those thoughts may suck. 

When you start going down the road of suppressing speech which is uncomfortable to you, then you make that a precedent in our society. Soon enough you are at a dangerous spot where a black person speaking his mind about whats wrong with society regarding race may make some people uncomfortable, so why not jail him. Or that woman who thinks she should get paid the same as her male coworkers, causing too much of a fuss, making to many men uncomfortable, lock her up. 

OOOOr you get that guys talkin about how weed should be legal, what a confused doper, tryin to tell my kids that weed is ok, just like alcohol. Lock him up and throw away the KEY!!!

Come on MPers, more than most you guys should have an even keel about being locked up and the right to free speech. 
Freedom isn't easy, it take a lot of work and patience to cultivate, but if we shout "throw the book at him" every time someone does something we don't like, you can guarantee we are asking to have that freedom ripped away. Why? Because someone someone is sure to have their issues with us, and without practicing tolerance, we are giving those people the right to lock US up when it comes their turn to object to someone. 

I'm not saying live in anarchy, but rather lets be careful with our actions and respect the freedom we deserve as well as the freedom others deserve. This includes the freedom to live life and make mistakes, it's how we learn and grow. Certainly there are cases which people need to be locked up in order to protect people from harm, but we should be very diligent in making sure that we are only locking up physically dangerous people, because to extend confinement much beyond that puts us all at risk. If someone needs a lesson in common decency, we should help cultivate that in the person, rather than say, you screwed up, not gonna work with you, maybe you'll learn something be bein locked up for twenty years, but prolly just become a hardened killer from life in the jail system. 

Come on, we all grow pot, it's FEDERALLY ILLEGAL. You guys really wanna start throwing stone from the glass house you live in???

Edit:
By all means I'm not trying to defend this guys actions, what I am trying to defend, however, is our constitutional rights. I see far too many Americans acting in a way which will certainly negate them and this thread reminded me of that, which i guess is why i got riled up and wrote this


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 17, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I think I'll reserve judgement until someone reveals what the offending song was.
> 
> Wasn't Cee-Lo Green was it?



 It was made up, pretty offensive, panties, grinding, and butt touching. Didn't make any references to these things being done to children however


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 17, 2011)

That was a well written post my friend...great job!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2011)

Jail no,,Kick his ***,,Yes.


----------



## TexasMonster (Feb 17, 2011)

I didnt see the video. From what I have read here in this thread the dude is a jerk who did something that any parent who had a child in that video should have the right to kick his *** for. I know it would piss me off if my kid popped up in a video without my permission, specially if it was some bad video. What he did was not criminal in my opinion. Bad taste. I would probably put my boot tips to his brain pan, and that would be criminal.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I didnt see the video. From what I have read here in this thread the dude is a jerk who did something that any parent who had a child in that video should have the right to kick his *** for. I know it would piss me off if my kid popped up in a video without my permission, specially if it was some bad video. What he did was not criminal in my opinion. Bad taste. I would probably put my boot tips to his brain pan, and that would be criminal.


 
If it was my Children or my Grandchild that this happen to,, the Stupid Moron,, would get a good ole Texas *** Woopen. I would make sure I filmed it,,that way when I was done I would have him watch it from his hospital bed,, and see how funny he thought that was.


----------



## budculese (Feb 17, 2011)

umm , what of the school ? can anybody walk into that school and say "i want to shoot a video " and the school lets them ? the guy is an idiot , but the school should have did some checking


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2011)

budculese said:
			
		

> umm , what of the school ? can anybody walk into that school and say "i want to shoot a video " and the school lets them ? the guy is an idiot , but the school should have did some checking



Excellent point! The school is just as responsible as that dude is.

I have a 1st grader and I would be livid.  Id like to think our kids are safe at school but hearing stories like these show us differently.

While I do find the potential penalty too steep, it just might discourage dumbasses from doing this sort of thing in the future.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 18, 2011)

There's way too much hype about this, that's what's wrong with the world now, making too big a deal out of ****! These kids were never directly subjected to pornography, nor were they asked to say anything or do anything sexual, he edited it afterwards to appear sexual, SATIRE PEOPLE! Granted, it's a little over the edge, and not quite my taste, but some of the best comedy is risky!


----------



## Irish (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm from the area. it is not a big deal locally from what i'm seeing. it's the DA Tague doing the job he was put there to do. nothing more. if this crap goes to trial, i'm sure a jury will aquit him, maybe with stips?

he did break the law and he got caught. his crime is only stupidity. if he was bright enough to concoct his lil symphony explicitly using underage children, he should know his laws before he acts out his satire to a wide public venue such as youtube. 

i wouldnt be shocked to see the fcc step in and political name state law just for the fact that he 'did' place an explicit movie online, in a move to further his fame, therefore indirectly benefitting from his act, in the commission of some crime they will claim to be a lude and lacivious act with grade school children.

he had this thought out for some time. you would think in his preparations, he would have pondered the legal ramifications, and the what if's! 

michigans state budget was revealed today, and it's a gloomy outlook of the future here. but way down in there buried many pages deep, gov snyder slipped in a new program called something like the general fund for arts and entertainers performance act. wouldnt that be something if he even went so far as to petition the state to fund his lil promotion?:doh: 

just thinking aloud. all speculation. well spoken blanco...peace...


----------



## iBong (Feb 18, 2011)

ibong says this man lucky he home to USA.ibong says in his land, man family would be visiting his grave place already.USA, everyone can do any thing if have good story for lawyer people and judge mans.ibong very happy in his land. USA make ibong afraid.me and ibong smoke plenty smoke now and laugh.ibong says he be happy looking at photogaph of many smokes here. ibong make big laugh with me about this all crazy stuff.ibong say he no come here to talk crazy law in USA land.why I type all this stuff for ibong is ibong make big smoke with me and we laugh at all crazy people.we smoke and go watch friend tv about USA stuff. very funny.crazy place.ibong say much thankyou to all you and me to type his words in my good english. ibong very good man.bye bye to new day


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 18, 2011)

Anybody else sitting around just waiting for MFG.com to blast her pretty head outta the forum's belly like the thing in that Sigourney Weaver sci-fi movie? I'm stocking up on pop-corn and Raisenettes for the show.


----------



## isoman234 (Feb 18, 2011)

haha


----------

